# Amp tech in London, Ont.



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Can anyone recommend one in the London area.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I can highly recommend Kevin O'connor. You can get his contact information at his site www.londonpower.com

Not sure if he is doing repairs anymore, but its worth a try.


----------



## guitarcentral (Oct 3, 2006)

If you don't mind a drive down to Sarnia, then i know of two guys that are really good. Both build their own amps and are extremely knowledgeable. Both have helped me out with a couple builds i've done. If you're interested, let me know and i can hook you up with some numbers.

Justin


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure there are several good techs in a city the size of London, but I can personally vouch for the work of the guy at Sherwood Music in Kitchener. He's done repairs and mods of me and I've been very satisfied with the quality and turnaround time of his work.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I can highly recommend Kevin O'connor. You can get his contact information at his site www.londonpower.com
> 
> Not sure if he is doing repairs anymore, but its worth a try.


According to the site it looks like he's packed up and moved up north.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

james on bass said:


> According to the site it looks like he's packed up and moved up north.


Yea, I noticed that after I made this post. Talked to him via email the other day and he's liking it up there.

Maybe these Sarnia guys are worth a try..I'm originally from a little town near Sarnia, so I have a soft spot for the place :smile:


----------



## Magic Twanger (Feb 27, 2006)

There's a guy - Jay Swatman at Tecumseh Music, just outside of Windsor - who does great work on Marshalls and old Fenders - although he repairs just about anything.
He's been doing all my amp work for at least 15 years.

It might be worth the drive...

Here's their site:

http://www.tecumsehmusic.com/


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the replys guys! I wish I would have gotten some of these sooner because I had to ship it off to Toronto. I tried some of the local music stores here in town and they could not help me. I'll keep these names on file for the next time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Wow, thanks for all the replys guys! I wish I would have gotten some of these sooner because I had to ship it off to Toronto. I tried some of the local music stores here in town and they could not help me. I'll keep these names on file for the next time.


Don't forget Wild Bill, he's only in Stoney Creek. He's got my Traynor, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Slight derail, but is there a REAL music store in London? I've been to Bellones twice in fifteen years, and it was the same disorganized mess with no growth apparent in the interim. Best they had on the wall was a Les Paul. Went to Belleair/London Guitar shop because they advertised Musicman. After spending twenty minutes walking around and nobody even saying hello (with NO ONE in the store, just two bored guys noodling behind the counter) I tried to start up a conversation about Musicmans ( I work for Canadas largest indie Musicman dealer), and the only response was "too expensive". Great way to sell great guitars! WTF!!! On another visit went to Matts. Nice guy there, but alone in a shop full of bread and butter stuff. In a town full of young people and monied older people, is there no place that's worth visiting? Does everyone go to Toronto, or where do you guys get your gear? Who does your repairs? My family lives in London, so I visit somewhat frequently, and have been appalled at the caliber of the shops. Something I'm missing?-Eric


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Slight derail, but is there a REAL music store in London? I've been to Bellones twice in fifteen years, and it was the same disorganized mess with no growth apparent in the interim. Best they had on the wall was a Les Paul. Went to Belleair/London Guitar shop because they advertised Musicman. After spending twenty minutes walking around and nobody even saying hello (with NO ONE in the store, just two bored guys noodling behind the counter) I tried to start up a conversation about Musicmans ( I work for Canadas largest indie Musicman dealer), and the only response was "too expensive". Great way to sell great guitars! WTF!!! On another visit went to Matts. Nice guy there, but alone in a shop full of bread and butter stuff. In a town full of young people and monied older people, is there no place that's worth visiting? Does everyone go to Toronto, or where do you guys get your gear? Who does your repairs? My family lives in London, so I visit somewhat frequently, and have been appalled at the caliber of the shops. Something I'm missing?-Eric


In a word - No! If you're looking for anything remotely interesting a drive to Kitchener/Waterloo or Toronto is required. London sucks and could really use a boutique type store.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Slight derail, but is there a REAL music store in London? I've been to Bellones twice in fifteen years, and it was the same disorganized mess with no growth apparent in the interim. Best they had on the wall was a Les Paul. Went to Belleair/London Guitar shop because they advertised Musicman. After spending twenty minutes walking around and nobody even saying hello (with NO ONE in the store, just two bored guys noodling behind the counter) I tried to start up a conversation about Musicmans ( I work for Canadas largest indie Musicman dealer), and the only response was "too expensive". Great way to sell great guitars! WTF!!! On another visit went to Matts. Nice guy there, but alone in a shop full of bread and butter stuff. In a town full of young people and monied older people, is there no place that's worth visiting? Does everyone go to Toronto, or where do you guys get your gear? Who does your repairs? My family lives in London, so I visit somewhat frequently, and have been appalled at the caliber of the shops. Something I'm missing?-Eric


 +++++1 on the quote! I know who you are talking about in The London Guitar Shoppe.Those 2 morons you mentioned are 2 of the most rudest POS I have ever seen in any kind of store! I have seen those 2 talk down to so many customers. They seem very bored. One of those losers had a small music store that went out of business very quickly. That's why I have bought a lot of gear in Toronto and on the for sale forum here and the Gear Page. The amp repair guy in Bellone's is another one. I refuse to even deal with the prick. There, now I feel better!:rockon: Edit: I do get Lou at Rockhouse Music to do all my guitar work. He does a great job and a nice guy to boot!


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Glad it's not just me, but sad that a hip place like London has no place for a gearhead to call home! I used to play weeks at a time at Fryfogels in the late 70's-early 80's, and consider London, Kingston, and Victoria my three fave towns in Canada to play.
Back to your amp tech question: When all else fails call John Fletcher 416-469-2966. He's Toronto, but he's been doing my, the Twelfth Frets, and The Arts work for too many years to count. He's also the factory-authorized Fender and Marshall guy, so tons of people trust him. Highly recommended!-Eric


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Glad it's not just me, but sad that a hip place like London has no place for a gearhead to call home! I used to play weeks at a time at Fryfogels in the late 70's-early 80's, and consider London, Kingston, and Victoria my three fave towns in Canada to play.
> Back to your amp tech question: When all else fails call John Fletcher 416-469-2966. He's Toronto, but he's been doing my, the Twelfth Frets, and The Arts work for too many years to count. He's also the factory-authorized Fender and Marshall guy, so tons of people trust him. Highly recommended!-Eric


 Yep, that's who I sent my amp to.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> ... but is there a REAL music store in London?......
> My family lives in London, so I visit somewhat frequently, and have been appalled at the caliber of the shops. Something I'm missing?-Eric


Heh - no, you're not missing anything. I do like the guy at Rockhouse - but his stock is hit and miss. I have found that Picker's Alley in Sarnia isn't bad ... and a lot cheaper than Bellone's. For PA gear etc Teletech (sp?) is OK too.

As to the others voicing their opinions of the fine gentlemen who work at the London Guitar Shop - THANK YOU! That's exactly how I feel - I won't go in there anymore. I usually feel like I am disturbing them and that makes me feel bad, what with them taking time out of their funk to be in a stupor and all. Oh yes, the swearing about "stupid" customers is most excellent too. Please, let me give you my money!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hush said:


> Heh - no, you're not missing anything. I do like the guy at Rockhouse - but his stock is hit and miss. I have found that Picker's Alley in Sarnia isn't bad ... and a lot cheaper than Bellone's. For PA gear etc Teletech (sp?) is OK too.
> 
> As to the others voicing their opinions of the fine gentlemen who work at the London Guitar Shop - THANK YOU! That's exactly how I feel - I won't go in there anymore. I usually feel like I am disturbing them and that makes me feel bad, what with them taking time out of their funk to be in a stupor and all. Oh yes, the swearing about "stupid" customers is most excellent too. Please, let me give you my money!


Pickers Alley is a pretty cool store :food-smiley-004: I also agree with the Guitar Shop comments, although it works out well for me, I don't want to talk to them, and they don't want to talk, or sell apparently, to me :smile:


----------

